# ,
,   .

----------


## Olgapachovkina

244,    242     (.     31.01.2012  02-05-10/328 :Wink:

----------

;
         .

----------


## tat9718204

(www.minfin.ru)    .

----------

.       122  .,        .

----------


## okst

> ;
>          .


 244

----------

,122       ( ,  ,  ).    244 -     122               .

----------

02-05-10/328  31.01.2012.  ""    ..    244,        242.
, !!!  "".    ,  .

----------


## okst

> ,122       ( ,  ,  ).    244 -     122               .


!!!
,    -  244.
 180:  122 "  ,   
 ":
      ,           ,              ,      ,             .
 212 " ":             ()           ,    ,        ,   :-    ,           .
  222, 226        122  .
+          244      244.     . :Smilie:

----------

okst    ,      (  )      122    ,     .

----------


## okst

:Smilie: 
  ,       244  .  :Wink:

----------


## Pant44

244 (  ).        2      122 .   ,    244          .         , .  . -   ...

----------


## Olgapachovkina

,          112   244   .   ,      (  )   244  , ..   .    . :Wink:

----------


## =SER=

!
  ,  !

 1.  : 112  226
 2.  : 244  226

    :
 1. 1     () 
   226 

 2.  2  -  (     - )
    226

        ?

----------


## Olgapachovkina

2-    244  226.

----------


## =SER=

*Olgapachovkina*,    ...        :Smilie: 
 1     244...

----------


## =SER=

: 112    ?

----------

.

----------

(244  852),     ?

----------

> (244  852),     ?


 244,     852,  852   .

----------


## =SER=

!    :
      .        .
      244 : 310.
   1      :    2 . .(  ,  )
        :242 : 310.      ..    !

    ?       ?

----------


## =SER=

!         !?

----------


## okst

> ?       ?


  .       .  :Smilie: 
  .
1.    -     ,
 ,      ,      ..   244.
2.           ,
   , ,  .

----------


## demmari

.  ,        ,        ?

----------


## tat9718204

242

----------


## goldfish02

!        (- ).     -.   .:            ?

----------


## tat9718204

*goldfish02*,

----------


## Nephila

> !        (- ).     -.   .:            ?


)     
,   ,   : 

1)   ,     ,    , , ,      ;
2)     ,       ;
2.1)       ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,   (-),             ;
2.2)     ()          ,   ;
2.3)      () - ,       1  262  ;
*3)      (   );*
4)  (   )    (     ) ;
5)  ;
6)    ,           ;
7)       ,   ,       ,             ,       ;
8)         (, ),                346.17  ;
9) ,        (, ),   ,    ,   ,           , ,         ,   46  ;
10)            ,      ,  - ,           ;
11)   ,                     ;
12)     ,                  ,    ;
13)   ,   :
          ;
  .             ,    (        ,     ,    - );
   ;
   , , ,     ;
,  ,    , ,     ,    ,         ;
14)    ()      .        ,    ;
15)   ,    ;
16)     ,         ,            ();
17)    ;
18)   , ,     ,     ;
19) ,                 (  ).              ;
20)     ()  ()   (, ),     ;
21)       ,   .
22)    ,           ,    ;
23)     ,     (   ,    8  ),   ,       ,      ,    ;
24)    ,       ;
25)         ;
26)        ,  , , , ,   ,        ,     ;
27)    ( ,    )                 ;
28)       ;
29)              ()   (             );
30)         , ,      ,       ()     ;
31)     ;
32)  ()            ( , ,     ,       );
33)      ,    ,     ,   3  264  ;
34)      ,           (),      ,        ,             ,     ;
35)    - ;
36)      .

----------

> 242


.

----------


## MissisY

,  !           , , ,   242  244?

----------


## Sand Rostov

- / 244,  226
         ( ) - / 242  225

----------

> ,  !           , , ,   242  244?


     3       12.07.2012  16-01-08/55.    242      ,      -  (),   : -        ()     - .

----------

..

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ..


 - 242,    
  -   (    )

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 3       12.07.2012  16-01-08/55.    242      ,      -  (),   : -        ()     - .


  ,   .   .
 , ,         .    -  122 ,     - 244.  :Frown: 

           -        , , ???                 4              ,     (    ) ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

,     ,   . 168  .  VIP  (     )....

----------

-242?

----------


## Evgeniy_L

> ,     ,   . 168  .  VIP  (     )....


   -  .

.

----------


## Evgeniy_L

> -242?


244

----------


## 080781

!         112?  212-, 226-?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> !         112?  212-, 226-?


 ,  , 112  122 (, ,     ...  :Wink: )
,   ,   ...

----------

244  ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 244


.

----------


## Smailinka

!     : Diamond  GSS3000   13 , 30/34, ,  -   GPS  ,   -232 Li-lon,    ?  242?

----------


## strel-la

,     DVD-R    242?  244?  ,    242,   .

----------

,     .       244

----------

,  !             ,      ??

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  !             ,      ??


. ?
      - 244,
   - 321.

      ? :Smilie:

----------

*Rahsch*,  !  .      .   .       ,   .    ,     ,          ,                  ,     (     1-    );    ,     -     112  122   111  121 ???      ,       112  122,       .  ???

----------


## Rahsch

> Rahsch,  !  .      .   .       ,   .    ,     ,          ,                  ,     (     1-    );    ,     -     112  122   111  121 ???      ,       112  122,       .  ???


,   - 121  122,    - 111  112.
,     - 122  112.
,    ,       .             121 (111),            .

----------

!!! :Smilie:

----------


## ondarem

,        ?

----------


## Belka-belka

244

----------

!           (      )?

----------


## Rahsch

> (      )


    -     . :Smilie: 
   -  ?

----------

*Rahsch*,   ,  ,    ,       . ,       (   ),     .

----------

,          2014 .  360,  ,  .                (   )    123.  ?

----------


## Rahsch

> *Rahsch*,   ,  ,    ,       . ,       (   ),     .


  ,    330 "     ".

----------


## Rahsch

> ,          2014 .  360


          - -   ?




> 123.


    ?

----------

> - -   ?
> ,    .
> 
> 
>     ?


123  " ,       () , ,        "   ,     ,   123?

----------

*Rahsch*,     330   , ..         10 " " (    ),      ,       .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     ,   123?


        ,   .     ,   ,     ..

----------


## Rahsch

> Rahsch,     330   , ..         10 " " (    ),      ,       .


 ,   ,       .     -  ?
 , ,   .  . :Smilie:

----------

> ,   .     ,   ,     ..


    ,        (),        ( ,       ).

----------

> ,   ,       .     -  ?
>  , ,   .  .


              :  -  (          , ..  ).        65. ,      ,         .    ,       ,  ,   .    .        :Smilie:

----------


## Rahsch

** ,      , ..           .

----------

*Rahsch*,  ,           123 (       ), 244  880 ?

----------


## Rahsch

> *Rahsch*,  ,           123 (       ), 244  880 ?


,    :     ,  , ,     . ,         244.

----------

!         113     -,      - ?    (    )      113?

----------


## Rahsch

> !         113     -,      - ?


     110    171 : "           ,  ,    , **                   ".

  ,  .

----------

*Rahsch*, !      171,   01    65?http://www.minfin.ru/common/img/uplo...8-09_32445.pdf

----------


## Rahsch

> Rahsch, !      171,   01    65?http://www.minfin.ru/common/img/uplo...8-09_32445.pdf


** , , ,         . :Embarrassment:  ?

----------

320  0305  2026700  244  310

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 320  0305  2026700  244  310


,        ,     171   ,      :  -   ,   310,     ,  / 244 " ".

----------


## Rahsch

> 320  0305  2026700  244  310


   "     ,        ,     " (       2013 - 2015 ).            .      (320 -     )       ,    .     ,   *Sand Rostov*, .    - , .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 320  0305  2026700  244  310


 ,    *Rahsch*  -.  :yes:

----------

242  244?

----------

!      242  244       " "  .     242  .

----------


## MissisY

!        243  244?   , ,  .  .

----------


## MissisY

> !        243  244?   , ,  .  .


    29.12.1973  279,           . ,     ,       ?    1973.

----------


## Tanyazor

,      -    -      .         ? ,  831.  ,   .

----------


## Rahsch

> ? ,  831.  ,   .


.       (, )    831.

----------


## Tanyazor



----------

